# New Rotary Table



## kplyler (Oct 7, 2015)

picked up a rotary table this weekend. 8", It came with a tail stock and dividing plate (2) attachment. It looks good, but it's the first rotary table I have ever touched. It's 90:1, and was easy to figure out how to engage/disengage the worm gear (right turn or left of the ring behind the vernier). But I would like to know more about it and the dividing plates. Have done a bunch of searches and can't find a owners manual for it or something similar (looks similar to Phase II). Any one have a PDFs copy or link? 

The only issue I see is it turns easy, but when I try to rotate by hand it's very stiff, like the oil has hardened. Was thinking of running kerosene down the oil spout, sloshing around and poring out 10 times, then spindle oil in the spout. Other ideas? The previous owner said it has been sitting in a box for the last 13 years (bought at Enco ~18 years ago, used for 1 project). I would take it apart and clean, but would like a simpler solution, and I don't have the manual .

The bividing plate box says Yantai, and the RT says TI3200B. I can find little about Yantai and nothing about that model number.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Oct 7, 2015)

I can't add information, but I sure can admire that table. Someone will come along and help you out.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 7, 2015)

I would go to grizzly's web site and find there model closes to what you have and download there manual. It should apply.


----------



## kplyler (Oct 7, 2015)

Excellent advise KD4GIJ! I went to the grizzly site, and found the G9298 looks almost identical.

Thanks -KE7DJB


----------



## GK1918 (Oct 8, 2015)

I have a well built Yausa also 90:1 mint very similar to yours.  Back when I got it, it was also stiff.
Very light oiling time to time did the trick to break down hard grease.  'runs smooth as a kittin' now.
Thats why I chose not to take it apart.  They are a little tricky to set up correctly with little or no
backlash.  Given time it will loosen up........sam


----------



## hman (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm not sure this will answer any specific questions, but it's a pretty good basic write-up on how to set up and align a rotab, plus some basics on how to use the dividing plates.  
http://littlemachineshop.com/instructions/UsingARotaryTable.pdf
What you'll need next is a table of which dividing plates/rows/etc. to use to get however many divisions (gear teeth, etc.) you need.  There are several sources of such calculations out there .... so you may end up OK without a detailed manual for your specific hardware. Best wishes, and I hope this is of help.


----------



## bpratl (Oct 11, 2015)

I purchased a grizzly rotary table and found that the index plates to be tedious and time consuming to use and set up so I added and stepper motor and a Arduino processor, with keypad, which makes life a lot easier.
This combination allow you to advance the table in either  the number of positions or degrees and it can be used as a forth axis if you decide to go to CNC. The whole setup can cost less than $100.00 with a little shopping. Bob


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 11, 2015)

bpratl said:


> ..... I added and stepper motor and a Arduino processor, with keypad, which makes life a lot easier.
> This combination allow you to advance the table in either  the number of positions or degrees and it can be used as a forth axis if you decide to go to CNC. The whole setup can cost less than $100.00 with a little shopping. Bob



Can you give us a little detail of what your setup entails and possible sources of finding these items?  Also supply some pictures of your setup to share?
Thanks, Ken


----------



## hman (Oct 11, 2015)

Here's an article, just published by one of our members.  It covers the hardware side.  Rick will be controlling the rotation with CAM software.
http://rick.sparber.org/AAD.pdf


----------



## bpratl (Oct 12, 2015)

Ken, I posted this upgrade in May of this year. Here is the link:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/arduino-indexer-update.35266/


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 18, 2015)

bpratl said:


> Ken, I posted this upgrade in May of this year. Here is the link:
> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/arduino-indexer-update.35266/



Thanks, I'll check it out.
Ken


----------

